# JB Boot Issues



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Is there any Jb rom with no reported boot issues. by this I mean getting getting stuck at the splash screen or a boot loop and not being able to boot without relocking and going back to stock
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stickerbob (Jul 2, 2012)

billymaloney3 said:


> Is there any Jb rom with no reported boot issues. by this I mean getting getting stuck at the splash screen or a boot loop and not being able to boot without relocking and going back to stock
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


From what I have read all you have to do is flash the JB bootloader and you will be fine. I have personally not had that issue since I flashed it, but I don't reboot all that often either.


----------



## mikalem (Sep 21, 2011)

JellyBelly I know will boot fine with the 3.1/3.2 version. Make sure you wipe first before loading it, especially coming from any other rom (ICS or JB based). I have seen that after the first boot, especially after changing something else (IE - loading a different kernel) that I will stay on the Google screen longer (sometimes up to around 3 - 5 minutes). I've read this is a result of a new file system check that jb is doing and if you let it sit, it will finish booting. HTH.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

are you positive and what does HTH mean

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> are you positive and what does HTH mean
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Hope this/that helped/helps


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks I just want a jb rom that's stable and I don't have to worry about it not booting

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Be patient when at the Google logo. abq apparently has some good info in the Jelly Belly thread, search it up.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

not really catching what you mean with the abq thing

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> not really catching what you mean with the abq thing
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


http://rootzwiki.com/user/3893-abqnm/


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

I just flashed 3.1 and it worked fine but then I shut off my phone and when I turned it on it wouldn't boot and I waited a long time and then I tried to wipe and flash aokp and it worked but then boot looped. it wouldn't even let me restore a nandroid it took me like an hour but I finally got it to boot up and them went back to my nandroid. I want jb but don't wanna go thru that again

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

stickerbob said:


> From what I have read all you have to do is flash the JB bootloader and you will be fine. I have personally not had that issue since I flashed it, but I don't reboot all that often either.


The JB bootloader doesn't help at all. It seems to be random. I'm on Bugless beast and sometimes it hangs for 3-5 mins before booting and sometimes it boots up in a few seconds.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Burncycle said:


> In the case of an unclean shutdown or other corruption on the /cache or /data partition JB actually now does a file system check. Depending on the size of your partitions and the level of corruption it can take 5-15 min or more to run. Just wait it out if it happens again. Also don't reboot with apps or use the terminal reboot command. Only use the power menu. Also kernels with fsync disabled (like Franco's) can increase the chances of this happening in the event of an unclean shutdown or random reboot.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah I read his response  I was just stating mainly that the JB bootloader isn't going to help.


----------



## Tidefan22 (Aug 13, 2011)

I think the booting issue where it gets stuck at the boot logo has something to do with something thats in JB that it does some system check at the logo with your partition to check for errors and if u got a lot of stuff on it it'll take longer. Use only the power down or the reboot in the power down menu where itll completely shut down. Don't use a third party app to reboot or terminal emulator to reboot since they don't do a complete restart. That's what I've heard

Sent from my Gnex


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

when does jb do this check that takes 5-15 min. I'm not really sure what he meant

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mikalem (Sep 21, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> I just flashed 3.1 and it worked fine but then I shut off my phone and when I turned it on it wouldn't boot and I waited a long time and then I tried to wipe and flash aokp and it worked but then boot looped. it wouldn't even let me restore a nandroid it took me like an hour but I finally got it to boot up and them went back to my nandroid. I want jb but don't wanna go thru that again
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Did you Factory Reset and format your system partition before installing the Jelly Belly 3.1 zip? Which recovery did you use? You should have 2 files to load, and follow this process:

1. Factory Reset/wipe cache/wipe system (TWRP I know will do this, it's what I use, CWM I'm not so sure - haven't used it in a while)
2. Install the JellyBelly3.1.zip
3. Install the 07112011 GApps (downloaded from the same thread)
4. Reboot

This should leave you with a fresh install of JellyBelly, starting with the factory setup asking for your google information. You will not be able to keep your old data from ICS! Hopefully this helps you find what you are missing, glad you have a nandroid to fall back to - it's always a safe plan.


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

mikalem said:


> Did you Factory Reset and format your system partition before installing the Jelly Belly 3.1 zip? Which recovery did you use? You should have 2 files to load, and follow this process:
> 
> 1. Factory Reset/wipe cache/wipe system (TWRP I know will do this, it's what I use, CWM I'm not so sure - haven't used it in a while)
> 2. Install the JellyBelly3.1.zip
> ...


 yeah I did exactly this when I flashed and it booted fine but the first time I shut it off I ran into the boot loop described in my earlier post

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## mikalem (Sep 21, 2011)

And to answer the earlier question, the file system integrity check is done when on the Google screen, before the boot animation starts. If something wrong is detected, the system will sit here for quite a while (as in, get up, get lunch, eat lunch, play some solitare, come back check on the phone while  )

Regarding a boot loop, is it just "stuck" or is the phone actively rebooting on you?


----------



## billymaloney3 (Nov 24, 2011)

well it got stuck the first time and I did a pull and went into recovery and wiped and flashed aokp m6 and then it bootlooped

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> when does jb do this check that takes 5-15 min. I'm not really sure what he meant
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


On boot. Specifically while at the Google logo.


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

is this only VZW specific issue with being stuck at google logo only on VZW Gnex? if that is the case I would rather wait for better release


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Pretty sure it only happens after a flash of something or an improper shutdown(hot reboot?). Its really not a big deal.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

patt3k said:


> is this only VZW specific issue with being stuck at google logo only on VZW Gnex? if that is the case I would rather wait for better release


It's JB specific, and here to say. Nothing to really worry about though, just be patient.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## justinjbaron (Dec 24, 2011)

I had a rough experience last night when trying to go from aokp M3 to jelly belly. Tried the JB boot loader first too, still screwed me up. Boot loop hell.

Ended up needing to adb pull all my sdcard contents to PC while in CWM (only thing I could boot to), then flashed back to stock via fastboot, then reinstalled CWM touch, then installed jelly belly and gapps.

Working fine now, phone was a being a total bitch, but its good to purge all sdcard contents now and again anyway I suppose.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## patt3k (Mar 28, 2012)

so what does this mean that google messed on up JB?

I think it's not good that people have to wait up to 10 minutes to wait to boot their phone and if it boots..


----------



## Ogkush.818 (Nov 28, 2011)

is it safe to use the jelly bean roms? is this happening to everyone? what kernel should be used with JB?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

patt3k said:


> is it safe to use the jelly bean roms? is this happening to everyone? what kernel should be used with JB?


Yes. I have had zero issues with JB and I've flashed a few different iterations. The stock kernel works just fine (I personally prefer LeanKernel).

People need to relax, and be patient while the device is booting up. If you've been sitting at the Google Logo/boot ani for more than say 30 minutes, maybe it's okay to try and figure out why you looped. Up until them, be patient, and let the phone do it's thing.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I compiled the source when it dropped the other night for myself. Only issues I've had really are the camera not working in video mode. Don't really use it so not overly concerned. That and well maybe 1/10 times it might take a bit longer to get to the boot animation (maybe a minute or so). I rarely reboot so don't really care.



patt3k said:


> so what does this mean that google messed on up JB?
> 
> I think it's not good that people have to wait up to 10 minutes to wait to boot their phone and if it boots..


Google never said Toro was 100% supported yet. Until there's factory images up on Google's site, said phones outside of the developer's models that Google sells directly do not have total support of being stable on Jelly Bean (at least from Google's view of things). Technically to even get it to compile on Toro right, you have to manually add in the make files for it to compile as it's not set to build for it.


----------



## sweetbaboo (Jun 25, 2011)

I went through this exact same issue. Random reboots, random shut downs and hanging on the google logo. I couldn't go back to any ICS rom as it would end up bootlooping. Even after changing to TWRP and wiping like crazy, JB would still have random reboots and shutdowns. Ended up re-locking and unlocking my bootloader to wipe everything and then installed google's 4.0.4 image from their source. Back to running AOKP M6 and will wait for a more stable JB release.


----------



## sublimaze (Nov 17, 2011)

Flashing JB is a crapshoot. Some people have no issues at all, and others have nothing but problems. It is not a matter of one rom being more stable than others, because all of the first JB roms were based on the same nandroid leak. The bootloops/stalls are most likely device-dependent, either because of corrupt mounts from various recoveries, or inadequate wipes, or whatever. No one has figured out exactly why this is happening, but it is. Fortunately, if the phone hangs after rebooting, you can always get back to ICS. Its a pain in the ass, but its doable. I haven't heard of anyone hard bricking their phone while flashing JB.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FknTwizted (Jun 7, 2011)

having this issue at google logo, been hanging there for well over 20 minutes looping. i can get into cwm and reflash but for some reason i am unable to redo my nandroid.... it shows up and when i click on it it says it isnt found. how can i redo the whole thing get back to ics and start over... if there is a tutorial and link i would greatly appreciate it. thanks.


----------



## FknTwizted (Jun 7, 2011)

k i figured out what you need to do.... your not going to like this but, it worked first you need to dl wugfresh root toolkit, then install it and then you need to follow the instructions for a full driver installation guide... once you have completed that you will need to hit the flash stock and unroot button and follow the prompts... then when all is done you will unlock again and root and boom! your back to square one but at least you not bootlooping.... hope this solves your problems.

http://www.wugfresh.com/dev/nexus-root-toolkit/


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

billymaloney3 said:


> Is there any Jb rom with no reported boot issues. by this I mean getting getting stuck at the splash screen or a boot loop and not being able to boot without relocking and going back to stock
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


You do know you can boot directly to recovery, right? Pull the battery, reseat and hold up and down volume and power to boot. Then select recovery with the volume buttons and power to select.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

